# How can I register him



## appolloherder (Jul 8, 2014)

What color would he be and I know he is full blood , so it the same as purebred?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What breed is he? Hard to tell color without seeing his whole body. If his parents aren't registered, it will be much harder to find a registry that will register him.


----------



## Dorioakes (Nov 13, 2013)

Not unless his parents are registered. Most registries will only recognise unregisterd does. Then only if they meet the credentials of the breed they are registered as.
Dori


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm going to guess by the blue eyes he is part or full ND. 

Sorry but if his parents were not registered then there is no way for him to be, or at least not in the proffered registries. :/ ADGA and AGS won't recognize anything other then a purebred ND with registered parents. 

I think there is one registry that accepts non registered goats, but most people don't know about it or use it so it's pretty pointless.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I was going to guess Kiko, since some of them get blue eyes.

I think Kiko is one of the hardest registries to meet registry requirments.


----------



## appolloherder (Jul 8, 2014)

He is nd an his parents are registered and he is a creamy color


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you're just asking what to put on his application he would be cream with blue eyes. Yes, a purebred dairy is the same as a full blood Boer.


----------



## appolloherder (Jul 8, 2014)

Kk thnx


----------



## appolloherder (Jul 8, 2014)

He is comin home tomaroww


----------

